# Furminator!



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would brush them with the furminator only once a week. Dont use it on the feathers.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I got mine off ebay too! I haven't used it on the pups yet... They still have their puppy coats so they aren't shedding too badly yet, but my cat does and it works AWESOME on her.


----------



## Salt n Pepper (Sep 3, 2009)

I highly suggest the furminator. I use it on my Sibe and its great for when he blows his coat.


----------



## goldengall (Aug 13, 2011)

All, be careful buying on ebay and amazon - a lot of these are not authorized dealers and are selling counterfeit furminators.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I wouldn't use one, they have a thick undercoat for a reason.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess I can have an opinion on the Furminator, I use them every day. I found a bunch on Amazon that are the old model without the hair ejector feature for 5 bucks each....they are genuine Furminators without the bells and whistles. Use it with care and a light hand, No feathers, no tail and you will be fine.....they really get the job done when used sparingly


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad it works for you, I always felt like it was cutting top coat as well as undercoat.


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

wagondog said:


> I guess I can have an opinion on the Furminator, I use them every day. I found a bunch on Amazon that are the old model without the hair ejector feature for 5 bucks each....they are genuine Furminators without the bells and whistles. Use it with care and a light hand, No feathers, no tail and you will be fine.....they really get the job done when used sparingly



I agree completely -- I have the older model too and love it.

I don't use mine every day, usually 2-3 times/week but just don't go overboard with it, both mine don't mind it at all and it greatly reduces "fur bunnies" around the house -- they have a thick undercoat for a reason but shed it like crazy for a reason too.

I remember watching a video on youtube when I first got it to show me how to use it -- I'd recommend finding one of those and watching before trying it for the first time.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Jerry would you clarify?
Do you use it on your own dog everyday or do you use it on various customer dogs during the course of your job as a groomer?



wagondog said:


> I guess I can have an opinion on the Furminator, I use them every day. I found a bunch on Amazon that are the old model without the hair ejector feature for 5 bucks each....they are genuine Furminators without the bells and whistles. Use it with care and a light hand, No feathers, no tail and you will be fine.....they really get the job done when used sparingly


----------

